# Canon 5D Mark II & 7D Good Enough for The Avengers



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9854"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9854" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9854"></a></div>
<strong>So they’re probably good enough for you!


</strong>Canon USA sent out a press release  talking about how the 5D Mark II & 7D were used to film stunt sequences on the somewhat popular Avengers movie that just came out.</p>
<blockquote><p>With intense action and visual effects captured by the Canon cameras, “Marvel’s The Avengers” required close-quarter action work with unrepeatable stunts. “The 5D Mark II and the 7D digital SLR cameras produce excellent, cinema-worthy images. They are great for shooting additional angles that give film editors more options for creating powerfully immersive and kaleidoscopic views of action scenes,” explained the film’s cinematographer, Seamus McGarvey.</p></blockquote>
<p>You can read the whole <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248055b504" target="_blank">press release here</a>.</p>
<p><em>Thanks James</em></p>
<p>Double up rebates on the: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583953-REG/Canon_2764B003_EOS_5D_Mark_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark II</a> & <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 7D</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 11, 2012)

whenever I find myself complaining about my cameras I always try and think of the amazing things that people have done with them - I don't feel like complaining after knowing my gear has been used on movies like 127 hours / Avengers / Black Swan etc etc etc


----------



## obsoletepower (May 11, 2012)

What exactly do you mean "somewhat" popular? That movie is already at $210 million at the box office after its first weekend and has 93% score on RT. 
It is pretty amazing to see the capabilities of those two cameras and the kind of production value you can get out of them. I bet they don't obsess over sharpness and pixel-peep for 8 hours each day


----------



## CowGummy (May 11, 2012)

obsoletepower said:


> What exactly do you mean "somewhat" popular? That movie is already at $210 million at the box office after its first weekend and has 93% score on RT.
> It is pretty amazing to see the capabilities of those two cameras and the kind of production value you can get out of them. I bet they don't obsess over sharpness and pixel-peep for 8 hours each day



Well said. In this scenario it's all about getting the job done. Can't see them checking out footage of brick walls for hour on end.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2012)

obsoletepower said:


> What exactly do you mean "somewhat" popular? That movie is already at $210 million at the box office after its first weekend and has 93% score on RT.



That would be sarcasm sir.


----------



## thundermonkey (May 11, 2012)

Probably using cine lenses that I couldn't even afford to smell. And THAT is what we call the rub.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Its not the tool but the one welding the tool. 8)


----------



## dstppy (May 11, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> obsoletepower said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly do you mean "somewhat" popular? That movie is already at $210 million at the box office after its first weekend and has 93% score on RT.
> ...



Whoa, I missed it too, and I'm not just a member of the sarcasm club for the internet, I'm the President


----------



## joemod (May 11, 2012)

While amazing, I don't think that most of us bought our Canon SLR for their video capabilities. Didn't we?


----------



## hutjeflut (May 11, 2012)

sure its used for the movies but they als did spend months editing the frames and spend many many times the value of the camera on lighting swingarms and so on you operate it smoothly.

its like saying a seat ibiza is as fast as a ferrar (after spending 200 grand on aditional engine parts and manhours.) but if you personaly want the preformance of a ferrari you might asqwell directly buy the ferrari...


----------



## thundermonkey (May 11, 2012)

joemod said:



> While amazing, I don't think that most of us bought our Canon SLR for their video capabilities. Didn't we?



Exclusively why I bought my 60D and why I will be getting a 5DM3.


----------



## thundermonkey (May 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Its not the tool but the one welding the tool. 8)



I sort of dislike when people say this. Sure, it's true up to a point, but the tools have limitations. Case in point, trying to make the best out of a 60D and kit lens, but indoor shooting just doesn't work. You suggest I use the tools I have? Or wouldn't a camera that can do better at higher ISO/a flash/a faster f/2.8 lens not be called for?


Doing video, I am sorry but you just do not get the same look out of the kit 18-135 lens that you will from a 70-200, 24-70, etc. And it's not just about the look, but performance. I need low light capabilities!


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (May 11, 2012)

Canon. We're not the best, but we're good enough for you.

Available everywhere better cameras are sold.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 11, 2012)

This same thread over on EOSHD somehow turned into a shit-talking match between the blog owner and Phil Bloom. It's worth the price of admission. 

http://www.eoshd.com/comments/index.php/topic,710.0.html


----------



## Etienne (May 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Its not the tool but the one welding the tool. 8)



Don't weld your camera, it will never be the same.


----------



## seekn (May 11, 2012)

UrbanVoyeur said:


> Canon. We're not the best, but we're good enough for you.
> 
> Available everywhere better cameras are sold.



Retarded. This is what's wrong with so many people on these forums. It's amazing how much we expect out of our cameras and how little we expect from ourselves.


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (May 11, 2012)

One of the reason 5D2 and 7D are used, specifically on action sequences is their size and when they are inevitably destroyed it is no great loss.

In the grand scheme of The Avengers, several demolished 5D2 is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## thepancakeman (May 11, 2012)

Are you kidding? The poor DR, the noisey shadows, the banding--almost made the movie unwatchable! (All three times I saw it. ;D)


----------



## zhap03 (May 12, 2012)

seekn said:


> UrbanVoyeur said:
> 
> 
> > Canon. We're not the best, but we're good enough for you.
> ...



Why can't we expect Canon to produce the best cameras? Conversely, why are you accepting mediocrity from any company that charges you for a product or service? My question to you is completely detached from what I think about the quality of Canon products or the ability of the people on these forums to take quality images. For the record though, I'm a great proponent of Canon products but that doesn't mean that I'll let them off the hook for producing a second-rate product.


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 12, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> This same thread over on EOSHD somehow turned into a S___-talking match between the blog owner and Phil Bloom. It's worth the price of admission.
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/comments/index.php/topic,710.0.html



Thanks for posting  Good read


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 12, 2012)

thundermonkey said:


> Probably using cine lenses that I couldn't even afford to smell. And THAT is what we call the rub.



if you actually clicked the link you would see they were using 16-35mm and 24-70mm EF lenses, not cine lenses


----------



## Stone (May 12, 2012)

zhap03 said:


> seekn said:
> 
> 
> > UrbanVoyeur said:
> ...



Which product do you consider second rate? Honestly, anyone who can't produce first rate content with any DSLR produced in the last 5 or more years has only 1 person to blame and it ain't Canon. I guarantee you that virtually any current Canon camera is better than you are at taking pictures, as it the case for most of us....


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 12, 2012)

hiplnsdrftr said:


> One of the reason 5D2 and 7D are used, specifically on action sequences is their size and when they are inevitably destroyed it is no great loss.
> 
> In the grand scheme of The Avengers, several demolished 5D2 is a drop in the bucket.



While several demolished Nikon HDSLRs would make a big dent in movie profits?


----------



## takoman46 (May 12, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> hiplnsdrftr said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reason 5D2 and 7D are used, specifically on action sequences is their size and when they are inevitably destroyed it is no great loss.
> ...



What major motion picture production used Nikon HDSLRs? I think any DSLR except the 1DX or 1DC would be a drop in the bucket compared to the benchmark cinema cameras such as a Red Epic... However, I don't think any producer plans on losing hardware... Accidents happen, but even then, they should have insurance for equipment right? My understanding is that HDSLRs are used for filming because they are lightweight and compact so they can maneuver the cameras into tight shots where big bulky rigs cannot be used. All while producing exceptional quality video capture with shallow DOF.


----------



## seekn (May 12, 2012)

Stone said:


> zhap03 said:
> 
> 
> > seekn said:
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself.
Zhap - you are missing my point. It's not that I think we should accept second rate products from any company. Instead it's that we make mountains out of molehills. We create our own perceptions that because one camera does not have what another does that it is "inferior". The 5d mark ii and the 5d mark iii are amazing cameras, as well as the d800 and d800e. Anyone who says either of these cameras are "mediocre" is just being sucked into the hype. I totally agree that one camera may be better than another in certain instances, but that is true for any camera you purchase. 
When we compare the "weaknesses" of these cameras it pales in comparison to the weaknesses that each of us have as photographers. The wonderful thing about photography is there is no ceiling. You can always get better as an artist. In truth, the weakest part of the equation is not the instruments we use but our own creativity. I have seen finger painters do amazing works of art and I also have personal friends who have spent thousands on their art supplies and produced crap. It's just sad to see how there is no sense of personal responsibility nowadays. 
If you get a defective camera, a buggy camera, then yes, complain all you want. But if you have a 24 mp camera with 61 af points at 6 fps with dual card slots and amazing video, you are far from using a subpar or mediocre product my friend.
Can Canon and Nikon improve? Yes. Are these cameras truly holding us back? No. 
And why can't we expect Canon to create the best cameras? Because if they did there would be no Nikon, no Sony, nothing... Competition breeds improvement. If we expect Canon OR Nikon to be #1 all the time prepare to be disappointed. Forget about what you want, concentrate on what you have and figure out what you can do with the tools at your disposal to push your own boundaries. Is it OK to be vocal about what you want for future improvement? Sure, but don't pretend that the latest camera is what is stopping you from being the next AA.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 12, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The 5D Mark II and the 7D digital SLR cameras produce excellent, cinema-worthy images. They are great for shooting additional angles that give film editors more options for creating powerfully immersive and kaleidoscopic views of action scenes



Sure Canon dslrs are great and all, but if they release an actual press statement this is the next best thing to plain product placement. I wonder why they used two 7d at all with this budget - for its superior phase af or not running magic lantern? And the press release states in one sentence and w/o difference the "big sensors" and great low-light capability of 5d2 and 7d...

*Please* don't get me wrong, the 7d is a very very good camera, and I'm absolutely constantly happy for every person who is happy with it - but recommending it for video use seem like a team from Canon marketing visited the producers to push their aps-c and 5d3 lineup image, I wonder what the producers got in return.


----------



## thundermonkey (May 12, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> thundermonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Probably using cine lenses that I couldn't even afford to smell. And THAT is what we call the rub.
> ...



Did a ctrl+f and could find no such information about specific lenses.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 12, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > hiplnsdrftr said:
> ...



My point exactly.


----------



## leGreve (May 13, 2012)

Funny how people always goes "wow!" in cases such as this.... most likely the cameras were used for crashcams because they are so cheap compared to decent cinemacams.
In other words... they needed to fit the camera inside something that was going to get destroyed and you got to see 1-2 secs worth of footage from it. 

Talk about overexgerating the truth.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 13, 2012)

leGreve said:


> Funny how people always goes "wow!" in cases such as this.... most likely the cameras were used for crashcams because they are so cheap compared to decent cinemacams.



 ... if anyone figures out what scenes were shot with dlsrs, please let us know if they were crash scenes! In this case, I'd wish they'd used more 7d and less 5d bodies


----------



## dash2k8 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone actually go back to try and find the said action scenes?


----------

